# Edinburgh



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Folks

Has anybody got any first hand experience of sites within easy reach (20 miles max) of Edinburgh? Somewhere coastal might be nice unless there is something right near the centre.

I have checked the database and found zilch.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Pete , good CC site 
http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/UK+Sit...r+Book+a+Site/Site+Detail.htm?cs_id=EDINBURGH


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Jim

I'm not a member of the CC will that cause a problem?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Pete.. 

It looks like a members only site, you could join the club at the site but you won't be able to book in advance without being a member .. :?


----------



## tammy (May 12, 2005)

Hi Pete, you want my old home town of North Berwick.From the town centre follow road signs for Dunbar, 1 mile outside town the caravan park is on your right.Panoramic views of the Forth estuary. Other attractions include the Seabird Centre,golf courses and an hourly train service to Edinburgh. all the best Tammy.


----------



## tammy (May 12, 2005)

Hi Pete sorry got my left and right mixed up,the site will be on your left coming out of town Duhh!!!!!!  Tammy


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Tammy

Is it this one?

http://www.meadowhead.co.uk/tantallion.shtm


----------



## StevieR (May 15, 2005)

Hi Pete
MortonHall Caravan and Camping Park is situated on the south side of Edinburgh approximately 5 miles from the city centre.

38 Mortonhall Gate
Frogston Road 
Edinburgh 
EH16 6TJ
Tel: (0131) 664 1533 
Fax: (0131) 664 5387
http://www.meadowhead.co.uk
Email: [email protected] 
Easy to find just of the A702 heading into Edinburgh.
Good bus links into the town.
Pub serving great bar meals on site
We have family staying here two or three time a year terrific park.
Hope this helps

Steve


----------



## hettiehymer (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Pete

your enquiry ref Edinburgh, head for South Queensferry and park at Dalmeny railway station, you will be in Princes Street, Waverley station within 15 minutes, you can also walk from Dalmeny station to the seafront and have a nice drink at the Hawes Inn, while you marvel at the Forth Railway Bridge, we are of course completely bias as we live in South Queensferry, please feel free to email for any more details, 
[email protected]

regards Ian and Kathy Stewart


----------



## hettiehymer (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Pete 
another thought 

we don't have any experience of the site as it is local but there is one at Silverknowes on the outskirts of Edinburgh, think it is a CC site and it is overlooking the coast. If you are ok with "free camping" there is a layby on the track to Dalmeny estate ( entrance opposite the Hawes Inn , right under the rail bridge) where you will get good views of the forth, the bridges, the Eider ducks etc. The walk through Dalmeny estate is nice, ignore the no dogs sign if you have one, we walk ours there all the time and never been challenged. 

enjoy Edinburgh ! 
Kathy and Ian


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

DO NOT consider Seton Sands

Thought I would go over for this Friday and Saturday nights *£104*

For a similar weekend in September just over £50. They are currently taking advantage of the Edinburgh festival

Admittedly it does have a pool and entertainment but this is just a ripp off

I can go to a similar site for £32 for the same two nights and because of the above would never visit Seaton Sands


----------



## Jules (May 23, 2005)

We've just got back from a long weekend in Edinburgh, doing the festival.
We stayed at Drum Mohr, at Musselburgh, to the east of the city. Bus is 5 mins from the site and runs every 10 mins or so. cost £1 each way or £2.30 for unlimited day ticket. It stops right in the centre, but was a bit slow. Train is about 15 mins walk from site and takes 10 mins, but isn't as frequent. we used the bus, last one back is about 11:30pm.
Site fee was £16 per night during August with electric. 2 toilet blocks, clean, showers 10p. Mostly hard standing round gravel road, we asked to go on the grass with the tenters (light sleepers) which was small but nice area. Generally a nice site, if we went again we would probably try either CC site to the north (don't think its members only) or morton hall to the south, just for a change, all seem to have regular buses into town.
Drum mohr
Mortonhall

This was handy for sussing out buses
Lothian Buses
Edinburgh was very busy, during august with all the festivals and the tatto hope you have a good time,
Jules


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks for some great replies

This will be the first time I have ever set foot in Scotland and I am now really looking forward to it


----------



## tammy (May 12, 2005)

Hi Pete,Aye thats the one,great coastal walks and the Lammermuirs behind if you like country walks. Whitekirk Golf Club highly recommended for lunch/evening meal. your's Tammy
:wink:


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Tammy

I love country walks and if I can take my golf clubs with me then that's even better :wink:


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

We regularly use the Linwater site just about 4/5 mls from the centre Edinburgh .Jean the owner ist lovely and its a lovely clean site we are back ther in 2 weeks for the weekend.Have been about 10 times now .


----------

